
China's Huawei backs Apple in fight over encryption - unmole
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/international/business/chinas-huawei-backs-apple-in-fight-over-encryption/articleshow/51084501.cms
======
amar-singh
Hi,

Everyone should support apple. Huawei is doing the best thing.

